# Prepare for this site to get exposed



## mojopin (Mar 13, 2019)

So @AstroSky now has an MTV interview and is planning on doxing the site for spite:






He is Jesus and you are the *Jews* who have rejected him, now face his wrath for the end is nigh, normies shall infiltrate the site and you shall fall into the abyss of sites riddled with soyboy cucks.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 13, 2019)

give me clout you ugly soy faggots


----------



## kobecel (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm not to worried since I only post my face in private chats

he's also a shill


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 13, 2019)

gay


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 13, 2019)

If true then...


*WHAT A FILTHY FAGGOT ACTING LIKE A BITCH ON HER PERIOD. 

THE MODS HAVE HIS IP. THIS CUCK BETTER NOT MAKE ANY MOVE OR HE IS FUCKED.*


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 13, 2019)

"they all rejected me"


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Fuark it’s ogre


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 13, 2019)

How is Astro 22, yet acts 13 year old Xbox player?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

@AstroSky I like you buddy boyo. If you didn't have Chad-lite halo, I would have disliked you and called you a faggot tbh ngl ded srs.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 13, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> If true then...
> 
> 
> *WHAT A FILTHY FAGGOT ACTING LIKE A BITCH ON HER PERIOD.
> ...


can't ddos his social life bro


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 13, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> can't ddos his social life bro


If he got offended easily by being called a Jew then it's over for him.


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## kobecel (Mar 13, 2019)

Lifefuel good looking guys here
they can statusmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @AstroSky I like you buddy boyo. If you didn't have Chad-lite halo, I would have disliked you and called you a faggot tbh ngl ded srs.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 13, 2019)

mojopin said:


> So @AstroSky now has an MTV interview and is planning on doxing the site for spite:
> View attachment 29601
> 
> 
> He is Jesus and you are the *Jews* who have rejected him, now face his wrath for the end is nigh, normies shall infiltrate the site and you shall fall into the abyss of sites riddled with soyboy cucks.


@AstroSky


----------



## superighteous (Mar 13, 2019)

They will probably just cut his autistic ramblings about this site nobody has heard of or cares about from the interview jfl.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

Kek if @AstroSky mentions the forum, I will make a daily thread about his extremely recessed chin. Nobody is gonna believe him that mewing works


----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

@AstroSky Remember @dogtown and I still have screens of you saying you've fucked men, and that you want to sodomize him, a 16 year old boy.

You're gonna be fucked if you expose this site


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 13, 2019)

MTV btw


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @AstroSky Remember @dogtown and I still have screens of you saying you've fucked men, and that you want to sodomize him, a 16 year old boy.
> 
> You're gonna be fucked if you expose this site
> View attachment 29635


15*


----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 15*


Ah even better @mojopin send this to him for me ?


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @AstroSky Remember @dogtown and I still have screens of you saying you've fucked men, and that you want to sodomize him, a 16 year old boy.
> 
> You're gonna be fucked if you expose this site
> View attachment 29635


he's basically a pedo and dangerous for society, shit like this could land u in jail quickl;y


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> he's basically a pedo and dangerous for society, shit like this could land u in jail quickl;y


I hope it does so he can be ass raped every day


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 13, 2019)

Cri cri toamna gri


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 13, 2019)

What’s so scary about being doxed. Oh boo hoo he knows where I live whoopty fucking doo


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I hope it does so he can be ass raped every day


someone in the US should actually report him


----------



## androidcel (Mar 13, 2019)

lol @him


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

thats what happens when cucks fucking worship emo boys who got bullied in high school, JFL at thinking he's chad because he meets muh psl measurements, he has shit harmony looks tryhard with the hollow cheeks + the emo cuck hair, chads are born not made with chewing and mewing lol,
YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP WORSHIPPING NARCIES CAUSE THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT THEMSELVES AND WOULD DITCH U THE MOMEN T U DISAGREE WITH THEM FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> someone in the US should actually report him


I'll just send that to his dad if he has social media. I know his full name so it shouldn't be hard


----------



## nattycel (Mar 13, 2019)

@AstroSky *Keep crying for me*


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

nattycel said:


> @AstroSky *Keep crying for me*


----------



## kobecel (Mar 13, 2019)

nattycel said:


> @AstroSky *Keep crying for this FORUM YOU FAG*


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 13, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> "they all rejected me"
> View attachment 29622


Forced meme


----------



## Blitz (Mar 13, 2019)

Normies won't do shit lol. JFL if you think insecure soy infused normfags will manage to read a post without being offended 2 times in 1 second.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 13, 2019)

Doxxing as in exposing users names and adresses, or as in telling about this site in the mtv inteview? Im confused.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 13, 2019)

lmao not like i have anything to lose anyway


----------



## Soontm (Mar 13, 2019)

you really hit the bottom when you getting bullied by incels.


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 13, 2019)

Glad to see other guys getting to see the real asshole sky. He just knee he was a fucking narcissist sellout fuck.


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 13, 2019)

"He looks like Onision and acts like Onision."

t. ManletUprising


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 13, 2019)

@AstroSky Also asshole sky you do realize that everyone here except for like nibba has been called a crazy amount of names right? He like and hate each other at the same time here.


chadisnow said:


> @AstroSky Also asshole sky you do realize that everyone here except for like nibba has been called a crazy amount of names right? We like and hate each other at the same time here.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't care about AstroCuck, he lost all my respect when he tried to become a personal Mewing Coach for money.
Even hoes on Instagram make more of an effort to get that venmo $.


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

how him and JustChris suriveved is miracle
they probably got bullied hard
fucking faggots


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 13, 2019)

do your worst faggot


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

I tried telling everyone about the coming Normie invasion, BUT NO ONE LISTENED!
Serves you all right, fight the norm cuck yourselves. Their soy will be un-fucking bearable here.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Kek if @AstroSky mentions the forum, I will make a daily thread about his extremely recessed chin. Nobody is gonna believe him that mewing works


How does he have a recessed chin? I’m all for taking this guy on but we need quality ammunition.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> I tried telling everyone about the coming Normie invasion, BUT NO ONE LISTENED!
> Serves you all right, fight the norm cuck yourselves. Their soy will be un-fucking bearable here.


Oh please. @Sergeant and mod team will take care of anything before it even comes to a problem


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How does he have a recessed chin? I’m all for taking this guy on but we need quality ammunition.



Some ammunition you want?
Seems like Astro has uneven and unsymmetrical ears
looks like mewing can`t fix that!


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> Some ammunition you want?
> Seems like Astro has uneven and unsymmetrical ears
> looks like mewing can`t fix that!
> 
> View attachment 29724


C’mon. I can’t even see it. Face it, the guy is decent looking. We can’t attack him on asthetics. We must attack his character.


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> C’mon. I can’t even see it. Face it, the guy is decent looking. We can’t attack him on asthetics. We must attack his character.



Your right, that would be the way to go.
Maybe it´s just because I overly focuse on these things that I see it more obviously, but nevertheless good to know mewing won`t affect it.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> he's basically a pedo and dangerous for society, shit like this could land u in jail quickl;y


I don't think he can end up in jail unless he has actually had sex lmao


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

I can feel his autism through my screen


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How does he have a recessed chin? I’m all for taking this guy on but we need quality ammunition.



Brutal


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 13, 2019)

I


mojopin said:


> So @AstroSky now has an MTV interview and is planning on doxing the site for spite:
> View attachment 29601
> 
> 
> He is Jesus and you are the *Jews* who have rejected him, now face his wrath for the end is nigh, normies shall infiltrate the site and you shall fall into the abyss of sites riddled with soyboy cucks.


I am not worried if they show my face on american tv shows, at least I have a moment of fame


kobecel said:


> I'm not to worried since I only post my face in private chats
> 
> he's also a shill


I have shown my face three times on this site, but no one remembers it.
apparently I didn't become a meme like @FatmanO


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I
> 
> I am not worried if they show my face on american tv shows, at least I have a moment of fame
> 
> ...



Legit would be a social death sentence if people at my school found my account here


----------



## mojopin (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Legit would be a social death sentence if people at my school found my account here


My head of year found out me and my mate were in the school chess team and during assembly we sat shaking, knowing the power was in his hands. Lo and behold I now wake up with PTSD grenades going off n shit remembering him announce we were in the team.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

mojopin said:


> My head of year found out me and my mate were in the school chess team and during assembly we sat shaking, knowing the power was in his hands. Lo and behold I now wake up with PTSD grenades going off n shit remembering him announce we were in the team.



Imagine that but about a fucking ‘site about depressed virgins’ it could not get worse.


----------



## mojopin (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Imagine that but about a fucking ‘site about depressed virgins’ it could not get worse.





> group of depressed virgins
> site of depressed virgins


I don't really give a shit if people know I use this site tbh. I just embrace any comments I'm a narcissist by telling people I love myself and they find it charming.
Fuark I feel like a retardcel I never realised there was a >> quote shortcut


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Haha just wait when he mentions this site. Will post pics of his chin everyday. One must be blind to not see his EXTREMELY recessed chin


So if mewing can't even fix the best mewers recessed chin, what fucking hope do I have. Jfl its over. Never began


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

Who cares


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 2, 2020)

mojopin said:


> So @AstroSky now has an MTV interview and is planning on doxing the site for spite:
> View attachment 29601
> 
> 
> He is Jesus and you are the *Jews* who have rejected him, now face his wrath for the end is nigh, normies shall infiltrate the site and you shall fall into the abyss of sites riddled with soyboy cucks.


I'M STILL WAITING to appear on MTV


----------

